# The state of social gaming on Google+



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

I put this article up just a while ago. it confirms the future of social gaming on Google+ in the future - :sad: Check it out and leave a comment if you would like to. AndroidSPIN.com


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

oooo no. please god no. i dont want a billion farmville invites ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRR


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

this is not good news


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> oooo no. please god no. i dont want a billion farmville invites ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRR


For real, FB is ruined by all the games.


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Hopefully they have the block option on the game junk that FB has. Or I would have canned FB a long time ago..


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Meh, I've found it easy to ignore the games since you can block all future notifications of each game and such. I used to get random invites, but I haven't seen one in ages.

Personally, I don't really mind that they'll be incorporating social games. If anything, it'll help bring traffic to Google+. Google+ needs to offer much of the same features as Facebook if they want to achieve a competitive advantage. Without a competitive advantage, they're simply not going to have the traffic needed to flourish. While I find social games on FB annoying and don't partake in them, I know plenty of people that do. I never understood their allure, but to each their own.

As long as Google+ incorporates a way to block/mute notifications from social games, I don't have a problem with them existing.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Meh, I've found it easy to ignore the games since you can block all future notifications of each game and such. I used to get random invites, but I haven't seen one in ages.
> 
> Personally, I don't really mind that they'll be incorporating social games. If anything, it'll help bring traffic to Google+. Google+ needs to offer much of the same features as Facebook if they want to achieve a competitive advantage. Without a competitive advantage, they're simply not going to have the traffic needed to flourish. While I find social games on FB annoying and don't partake in them, I know plenty of people that do. I never understood their allure, but to each their own.
> 
> As long as Google+ incorporates a way to block/mute notifications from social games, I don't have a problem with them existing.


Way to kill the "we hate FB games" flow we had going. Thx alot bro :androidwink: lol-just playin.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

The games truly are annoying. However I say bring them on. Reason: I would love to see G+ dethrone FB and if it needs dumb elements like this to do it then so be it. Not that I dont like FB I am just Google to the core.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

If google+ did everything else right, i imagine they will do games right too.

the way facebook did it was just a fustercluck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Way to kill the "we hate FB games" flow we had going. Thx alot bro :androidwink: lol-just playin.


Lol! I just had to play devil's advocate a little bit.  I want to see Google+ flourish since I do love the functionality and layout of it much better than Facebook. It'll be awesome if it really takes off.



JSM9872 said:


> The games truly are annoying. However I say bring them on. Reason: I would love to see G+ dethrone FB and if it needs dumb elements like this to do it then so be it. Not that I dont like FB I am just Google to the core.


Exactly! I'm definitely a Google fanboi and would love to watch it dethrone Facebook. Google products really are top-notch. Plus, the open-source nature of them is what really appeals to me.



birdman said:


> If google+ did everything else right, i imagine they will do games right too.
> 
> the way facebook did it was just a fustercluck.


Very true. Just give me an option to block/mute all requests for social games, and I'm good. Then, the kiddies can play Farmville without me having to deal with the annoying invites and status updates.


----------

